# Lorus, casio or Sekonda



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm after a cheap chronograph for my holidays that I am going on soon (any excuse to buy a watch) which make would you choose as I have seen 3 watches, one each by the above brands.

The casio was the most expensive followed by the Lorus and Sekonda which was roughly the same. Any input welcome


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

For me I would always go for a Casio, mainly because I like the look of them generally, but also the fact I've had plenty of Casio's and never had one go wrong. Personally I think the quality of Casio is better than Lorus but probably on a par with Sekonda. Hope this helps in some small way :laugh:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Casio probably but not knowing which watch you have in mind ???


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sekonda for me, back in the day before I had any interest in watches I wore an old Sekonda 24/7 for years doing all sorts, work, rest and play and it never missed a beat.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=84&product_id=141

Nice bright holiday colours too :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Got to be casio......eg

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00M9ZDNFS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage



Solar.....tough....All the functions :thumbsup:

Or......

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L7VOQP6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage



Good hunting


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers guys.Not sure of the model numbers, I tired googling them with no luck. I must say Sekonda seems to be favourite so far so I think I will be going for that :notworthy:

The one I saw was a model I have seen on here before, Think it was won by Davey P (of course lol) and one has been taken back to the brass finish which was the same model if that's any help?



RWP said:


> Got to be casio......eg
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00M9ZDNFS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> 
> ...


 Really liking that red one and the price, that will be second on my list I think :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I really like the sekonda 3508

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sekonda-Chronograph-Stainless-Bracelet-3508-71/dp/B00LO7DS66


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

jsud2002 said:


> I really like the sekonda 3508
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sekonda-Chronograph-Stainless-Bracelet-3508-71/dp/B00LO7DS66


 That's the model is as today but it was on a leather strap. Looked fantastic for the price, it was about £45 I think. Definitely think I'm going to go and grab it tomorrow, cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@mcb2007 show us your sekonda as I think you changed the bezel didnt you ?? and with you having one you can give advice on it


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

For a cheapish chronograph it has to be Casio; they would have the edge in innovation and build quality over Sekonda any day.

That said, I have big respect for Sekonda with their pricing and think we all remember their watches were always made in Russia (though not now). Loved their marketing ploys with likes of leftie Hatton, Ronnie Barker and Madness turning the fact they were cheap completely on it's head making them desirable!

Lorus are fine and reliable timepieces but simpler in design to Casio.

Oh, speaking of Casio, I know this isn't a chronograph, but surely this at £16.99 with a ten year battery has to be bargain of this century so far? :

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9106967.htm#pdpFullDesc


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry guys I forgot to update this, Thanks for everyone's input and some great suggestions but I got a Sekonda yesterday :laugh:

After getting it home I discovered the strap was useless and was the first thing to go so popped it on a Bond NATO and it now looks like this, very happy bunny indeed especially for a price of around £40 including the cost of the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

for me ,i will prefer to the Sekonda.

but would you give some pictures of your watch?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

carlgulliver said:


> The one I saw was a model I have seen on here before, *Think it was won by Davey P (of course lol)*


 You must be talking about this one:










Donated by our generous host (cheers Roy!) and won fair and square by yours truly :yahoo:

It came on a mesh bracelet, but I hate them almost as much as bleedin' NATOs and ZULUs, so that was quickly given away to one of the other members on here. I fitted a black rubber strap from ebay (around 6 quid I think) and the watch is transformed. Very comfortable, and a nice size at around 42mm (actually fairly small by my standards! :laugh: )

I like the watch you ended up with in the end, except for.... well it's obvious isn't it... that strap is awful :tongue: (sorry mate, I couldn't resist it!)


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

That's the one I knew you had won a sekonda of some sort lol. Looking good though, love the blue on white combination.

Haha it's the best part of the watch the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

carlgulliver said:


> That's the one I knew you had won a sekonda of some sort lol. Looking good though, love the blue on white combination.
> 
> *Haha it's the best part of the watch the strap* :thumbsup:


 NO IT'S NOT!!! :taz:

:laugh:


----------

